# Can't access Tesco Clubcard site from abroad??



## jiwawa

It seems this is deliberate. The message I'm getting is 'If you are seeing this page it is because you need to be in the UK to access your Clubcard information'.

What possible justification can they have for this??

I wanted to price a crossing from Cairnryan to Belfast as I have vouchers that need to be used or lost.

So much for the world wide web!


----------



## MyGalSal

*Tesco online*

Hi Guys

Yes, I encountered the same problem whilst trying to use up my vouchers before I lost them.

We are in Canterbury now and it is raining! Left beautiful sunshine two days ago at Vias! La plus ca change!

Anything I can do to help?

Sal


----------



## jiwawa

Well, we're in Vielha in the Pyrennees, and it's raining here, so take heart!

I'll contact you privately Sal - thanks!


----------



## Camdoon

Their web site was hacked

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...2-000-passwords-internet-shoppers-online.html

They don't trust Johnny foreigner.


----------



## p-c

Hi
I don't know if the Tesco restricted site access is new or old, but I wonder if it has anything to do with when it was hacked and people lost vouchers.
p-c


----------



## Penquin

It is impossible to get on to the Tesco site if you have an IP address outside the UK - it is a rwal pain but it has ended up with our Tesco Clubcard points running out of time and being cancelled because we were unable to use them....

If you establish a VPN or similar it should be possible - but........

It means we do not shop in Tescos when back in the UK but use Sainsburys and Waitrose instead, their loss is other's gain......

Every little helps - so if more people avoid using Tescos their sales figures will drop even more and even faster - they might eventually get the message, I have tried to e-mail them and get no reply as the nip address is outside the UK.

I gave up using my Clubcard about 18 months ago as it is simply a waste of time.....

Dave :twisted:


----------



## jiwawa

Penguin, I emailed them too - or rather went through their contact form - so it'll be interesting to see if they come back to me.

Surely in this day and age they can put in secure measures to guard against hacking - how to Amazon do it? I have no problem accessing my Amazon account wherever I am.


----------



## Penquin

agreed and we use Amazon UK and Amazon Fr a great deal, but Tescos are not found in Europe now AFAIK (they closed their Calais place) so presumably they do not consider enquiries from Europe to be worth bothering to reply to.....

I have tried several times both via the "contact us" and direct e-mail and have only had one reply which said "you do not appear to be posting from inside the UK, this service is only available for UK residents" or similar.....

The Lottery is the same and will not allow anyone from outside the UK to win - even if they have UK address to use....

So much for freedom to trade across Europe.....

It does NOT happen.....

Dave


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

Hi

I'm overseas now but with THREE on roaming (Three Italia) I can view Clubcard

On my Italian TIM sim I cannot view the site so I use a makde up server thing do to it - Google "security kiss tunnel"

Russ


----------



## jiwawa

That's very puzzling Russ - so it's thge provider who's denying access?

I'm using Orange in Spain. 

Can you point me to instructions on creating a server thingy?!

Thanks.


----------



## jiwawa

Ooops, sorry, just read your post properly.

I thought "security kiss tunnel" was what you'd called your server thingy!


----------



## 91502

Hi
Loads of VPN apps available for around £2.99 a month on a payg basis which will give you a UK IP address to access anything.
James


----------



## Jeannette

Hideipvpn.com will solve All your problems.......


----------



## jiwawa

Thanks folks. I tried the SecurityKiss mentioned by Russ and it works!!

Well, it did once I realised I had to change to a UK server from the default US one.

Thanks very much indeed - now trying to see if I can use my vouchers for a tunnel crossing next January.


----------

